# Hello I'm new to the site. *



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I am so glad I have found this site it feels so good to get everything shared with others going through the same thing. 
I'm 34 and my husband is 48. We have been trying to get pregnant for 5 years and have spent the last 2 years having all the tests. We now have one last hurdle before we can start ivf with icsi, hubby has to do another sperm test tomorrow as the last one had no live sperm. Fingers crossed we will be starting next month.
love from BAE


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi BAE and welcome to FF, 

Ive found this site absolutely fantastic and supportive.

I dont know much about IVF but there are lots of girls who will only be too happy to advise you. 

All the best for your fertility rollercoaster! 

Claire xxx*


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi hun and welcome to the site. i remember my first time i posted. i will never look back. it has been my lifeline 

You will get alot of support on here.
Fingers crossed for tommorrow. Hope it all goes well

take care and sending you loads of baby dust

melanie xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi BAE,

Well done on finding FF! It's kept me sane recently - hope it helps you too. It always makes you feel better to know that others understand what you're going through.

Have blown you some welcome bubbles!
Good luck with everything,
H x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *BAE* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Male factors in infertility board.................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Once a week at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel, Caz or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it for any reason, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my first post yesterday, it really made me feel welcome. We have just got the results of DH's sperm test and although it is still low there are enough live ones for icsi.    
Although I know this is only the beginning and the hurdles will be getting bigger but I am feeling really positive. We should be starting treatment at Wessex Fertility the end of October.
Love BAE


----------



## sandnotoil (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Really please that they can do ICSI for you both. Well done. Stay positive hun. Miracles can happen. You just need to believe in them

Wishing you all the luck in the world

Melanie xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello BAE, weclome to Fertility Friends. 

.Sorry to hear of the trouble you have been having making a baby. Good to hear you got some good news today and are all go for ICSI.

Kate's lefy you some greta links there but I will add to them too if you don't mind:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

And when you start treatment, you can chat with other FFers going through tx at the same time:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi BAE

Just wanted to say 'hello' and lots of luck for your TX in Oct.

Liss x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BAE said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am so glad I have found this site it feels so good to get everything shared with others going through the same thing.
> I'm 34 and my husband is 48. We have been trying to get pregnant for 5 years and have spent the last 2 years having all the tests. We now have one last hurdle before we can start ivf with icsi, hubby has to do another sperm test tomorrow as the last one had no live sperm. Fingers crossed we will be starting next month.
> love from BAE


BAE: good luck will keep my fingers crossed.  
I've been trying for 8yrs.... it took for ever to get all the tests and only a yr ago they have decided to put me on the IVF list... I feel they couldn't be bothered!. (Still got 9 months to wait) can't so we've decided to go privately.
Take care
Elisa x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
good luck with everything 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

just want to wish you luck and your on the right site for support and advice

all the best keepinghope xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with your ICSI tx! Great news about DH sperm.  

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

